# "We have met the enemy and He is us"



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is a link to the rant by Jin Zumbo. He's a writer for Outdoor Life magazine and is on Remingtons web site. I emailed Outdoor Life and Remington asking if they endorse his views and support them. If they do, I'm done with both of them.

http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/assault_rifles_.html

This is his "blog" feel free to discuss it with him.

Assault Rifles For Hunters?
As I write this, I'm hunting coyotes in southeastern Wyoming with Eddie Stevenson, PR Manager for Remington Arms, Greg Dennison, who is senior research engineer for Remington, and several writers. We're testing Remington's brand new .17 cal Spitfire bullet on coyotes.

I must be living in a vacuum. The guides on our hunt tell me that the use of AR and AK rifles have a rapidly growing following among hunters, especially prairie dog hunters. I had no clue. Only once in my life have I ever seen anyone using one of these firearms.

I call them "assault" rifles, which may upset some people. Excuse me, maybe I'm a traditionalist, but I see no place for these weapons among our hunting fraternity. I'll go so far as to call them "terrorist" rifles. They tell me that some companies are producing assault rifles that are "tackdrivers."

Sorry, folks, in my humble opinion, these things have no place in hunting. We don't need to be lumped into the group of people who terrorize the world with them, which is an obvious concern. I've always been comfortable with the statement that hunters don't use assault rifles. We've always been proud of our "sporting firearms."

This really has me concerned. As hunters, we don't need the image of walking around the woods carrying one of these weapons. To most of the public, an assault rifle is a terrifying thing. Let's divorce ourselves from them. I say game departments should ban them from the praries and woods.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

This is the only contact info for Remington that I can find, if you find a better one please post it.

http://remington.custhelp.com/cgi-b...jaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0x

Here are a few more places the support, endores or employ Zumbo. Feel free to contact them also.

[email protected], 
[email protected], [email protected], 
[email protected], 
[email protected], 
[email protected], [email protected], 
[email protected], [email protected], 
[email protected], 
[email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

You have got to be fuggin' kidding me!!!! What a complete idiotic thing to say...

A house divided, shall surely fall.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So if AR15 type rifles are "terrorist rifles" then what the hell does that make our military?! I left them a message with my thoughts on the matter :smt076


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Is he turning left on us? Sounds like the talking points of the dems.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Is he turning left on us? Sounds like the talking points of the dems.


Probably a "moderate" dem............no terrorist rifles but cap and ball is okee dokee :smt076
which menas at some point bolt actions and lever actions were assault or "terrorist" rifles

Copy of my post at his "blog"??

Using your OWN mentality cap and ball, bolt actions,lever actions were all at one time considered military or assault or "terrorist rifles"
You went WAAAAAAAY too far on this one and shown ME just why the liberals can keep chipping away at the 2nd till its completely gone.With 2nd A. supporters like you we need no other enemies. You are a disgrace.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You mean not eveyone goes out with 10-30 round mags. and set thier asult rifle on burst or full auto to hunt squirrel or rabbits? I thought eveyone used an M-60 belt fed to deer hunt, and a ma duece to hunt elk, moose, and bear.
Some one needs to get the man some reality pills to take.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

His lame apology

http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/i_was_wrong_big.html#comment-60868740

Read the comments. The damage has been done.

:smt076


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Dumbo,or zumbos trying to get the Nuge to cover for him. I left my 2 cents worth in the comments.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> His lame apology
> 
> http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/i_was_wrong_big.html#comment-60868740
> 
> ...


He was tired, his feet hurt and he should have been in bed. :smt022 :smt022

I never read anything regarding a retraction of the statement, "these are terrorist weapons".

Now this piece of shit is using wounded servicemen and snuggling up to Nugent trying to look good. It's like a John Kerry photo op with a shotgun showing how he's a "friend" of shooters.

How can he go to NRA convention after convention and never notice those trerrorist weapons?

The amount of damage he's done to the gun owners of America is going to last for many years.

Thanks a lot Zumbo. :smt097


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

The Brady Campaign is not behind Zumbo

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...55-c1ec707d4eb0

What an idiot he is...

I am really wondering if Remington is going to do anything about this. One guy sent them an e-mail asking to pull support of this guys and they responded

"*Enjoy your new mossberga*"

What assholes! :smt076


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I just left a message on his blog...



> Thanks to your comments Mr. Zumbo... you have given the very people who want to take away our 2nd Amendment rights the words that they need to make this: http://www.govtrack.us/congress/billtext.xpd?&bill=h110-1022 one step closer to becoming a reality. You Mr. Zumbo, are the terrorist threatening our way of life...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I was going to post what I wrote but there are so many after me that I got tired of trying to find it. I think he hit a nerve.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> The Brady Campaign is not behind Zumbo
> 
> http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...55-c1ec707d4eb0
> 
> ...


Remington seems to have made a decision.

Response From Remington To Zumbo's Comments
Hi folks. My brother received an email a little while ago, from the CEO of Remington. He gave us permission to post the content of his message. Here it is:

"You may feel free to advise your people of the following.

Remington is shocked and dissappointed by the comments of Jim zumbo which have been widely circulated on the web. These comments do not reflect either my own feelings or those of my company!

Accordingly we are severing all business ties with Mr zumbo and any of his companies effective immediately and will make a formal release tomorrow to this effect.

We appreciate the passionate support of our right to bear arm arms by all in the shooting sports.

Sincerely

Tommy millner
CEO"

______________
http://www.glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=658706


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's Remington's position.

NOTICE: Remington is in the process of severing our sponsorships with Mr. Zumbo. Remington in no way shares or advocates any of the comments made by Mr. Zumbo on his blog site. A formal announcement will be released by noon today.

link

http://www.remington.com/


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Remington's done with Zumbo.

Press

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Remington to Sever Sponsorship Ties with Jim Zumbo

Madison, North Carolina ñ As a result of comments made by Mr. Jim Zumbo in recent postings on his blog site, Remington Arms Company, Inc., has severed all sponsorship ties with Mr. Zumbo effective immediately. While Mr. Zumbo is entitled to his opinions and has the constitutional right to freely express those options, these comments are solely his, and do not reflect the views of Remington.

ìRemington has spent tens of millions of dollars defending our Second Amendment rights to privately own and possess firearms and we will continue to vigorously fight to protect these rights,î commented Tommy Millner, Remingtonís CEO and President. ìAs hunters and shooters of all interest levels, we should strive to utilize this unfortunate occurrence to unite as a whole in support of our Second Amendment rights.î

We regret having to terminate our long-standing relationship with Mr. Zumbo, who is a well-respected writer and life-long hunter.

link
http://www.remington.com/library/press/2007/2007-1.asp


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He was a well respected writer and sportsman. He's mud in the pig pen now. I was told one time by a pro writer that you write from the heart and use your head to put it on paper. I guess we know where Dumbo's heart is.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have heard so many hunters voice disdain for handguns or military style rifles that Mr. Zumbro's comments don't surprise me. These guys forget that RKBA isn't about hunting. It's just surprising that a guy that depends on the respect of all gun enthusiasts would try to drive a wedge between hunters and shooters.

Glad he'll pay a price for his gaffe. I'm surprised he hasn't checked himself into rehab.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Glad Remington made the right decision!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like he may be retired soon. It's a shame that he may have to retire udnder these circumstances. But, he made the decision to say what he said.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> retire udnder these circumstances


He made his bed, now let him sleep in it!!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> He made his bed, now let him sleep in it!!!


Heck, he dug his grave!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Outdoor Life pulled his blog.

« Statement from Outdoor Life | Main

Statement from Outdoor Life
Due to the controversy surrounding Jim Zumbo's recent postings, Outdoor Life has decided to discontinue the "Hunting With Zumbo" blog for the time being. Outdoor Life has always been, and will always be, a steadfast supporter of our Second Amendment rights, which do not make distinctions based on the looks of the firearms we choose to own, shoot and take hunting. Please direct any comments you have to [email protected].

link
http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/statement_from_.html


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

WOW! I think the shi* hit the fan for him. Maybe that will help to get all that shi* out of his mouth he's been vomiting.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I got an email from Mossy Oak, they WERE a sponsor of his.

> -------- Original Message --------
> Subject: RE: Jim Zumbo
> From: "xxxxxxxxx" <[email protected]>
> Date: Tue, February 20, 2007 9:24 am
> To: <xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx>
> 
> Mossy Oak strongly advocates the Second Amendment of the Bill of Rights,
> which gives us the right to keep and bear arms regardless of type. The
> Second Amendment is vital to the outdoors lifestyle we all appreciate
> and enjoy here at Mossy Oak and across the entire outdoor industry.
> 
> "It is unfortunate that a long-time hunter and outdoor writer took a
> personal position that was unsupportive of the Second Amendment which
> does not differentiate between firearm types." said Butch English,
> Executive VP of Sales and Marketing for Mossy Oak. "As a result of
> comments made by Mr. Jim Zumbo in recent postings on his blog site, Haas
> Outdoors, Inc. the home of *Mossy Oak Brand Camo has ended all
> sponsorship ties with Mr. Zumbo effective immediately*. While we strongly
> disagree with Mr. Zumbo's opinion, we respect his constitutional,
> guaranteed right to speak freely."
> 
> As shooters and hunters, we should all help educate and promote
> responsible firearm information and safety. It is important for the
> outdoor industry to focus our attention to educate those opposed to any
> type of anti-hunting or anti-Second Amendment movement.

Hi Mountain Seasonings has dropped him.
link
http://www.himtnjerky.com/

Cabela's has or is in the process of dropping him.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I keep hearing a toilet flush and a faint scream...........................:mrgreen:
Hope he had a good 401k


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Cabela's dumped him.

Cabela's Talk Forums > Hunting & Shooting Forums > Shooting
Jim Zumbo...Friend of The Antis?

Thread Tools Search this Thread 
#51 
* Today, 12:39 PM
Frank Ross 
Cabelas.com Admin

Join Date: Jun 2005
Location: Sidney, NE
Posts: 33
Re: Jim Zumbo...Friend of The Antis?
On Monday, February 19, Cabela's suspended sponsorship of the Jim Zumbo Outdoors television show until Cabela's Legal Department could review contractual obligations and commitments relating to our business relationship. As of Tuesday, February 20, Cabela's has ceased our business relationship with Mr. Zumbo.

Cabela's strongly disagrees with Mr. Zumbo's February 16 posting on his Hunting with Jim Zumbo blog on Outdoor Life's Web site. His opinions on this matter run counter to the beliefs shared by Cabela's more than 12,000 employees, many of whom are hunters, recreational shooters and firearm enthusiasts.*

link
http://forums.cabelas.com/showthread.php?p=19576#post19576


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:nutkick:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I almost (almost) feel sorry for him but he chose to think it and print it.
I do think what happened to him will make any others out there that are sitting on the fence finally make a choice, You are PRO gun or Anti gun.
No halfway, we gots a right fer hunting, platforms any more! The 2nd wasnt written for hunters, It was written so WE THE PEOPLE could retain arms to DEFEND OURSELEVES from the EGOMANIACS IN D.C.
I know Im preaching to the choir here but any New shooters need to learn quickly just how MOST AMERICANS feel about the Constitution, and rosie o'donuthole (and her kind) are NOT in the majority in this country,they just have the biggest mouths!!(and asses too:mrgreen: )


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> I keep hearing a toilet flush and a faint scream...........................:mrgreen:
> Hope he had a good 401k


Thats good!!!!

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Outdoor Life has severed ties with him.

Outdoor Life And Jim Zumbo Part Ways
By Todd. W. Smith
Editor-in-Chief

Outdoor Life magazine Editor-in-Chief Todd Smith released the following statement today regarding writer Jim Zumbo:

February 2007

In light of comments made by Jim Zumbo in his February 16, 2007 blog posting on the magazineís website, Mr. Zumbo has offered to terminate his association with Outdoor Life, and the magazine has accepted his offer. Accordingly, he will no longer be contributing to the magazine in print or online. His final column with Outdoor Life will appear in the April 2007 issue, which has already gone to press.

We respect Mr. Zumbo's First Amendment right to free speech, and we acknowledge his subsequent apology and admission of error. However, Outdoor Life has always been, and will always be, a steadfast supporter of all aspects of the shooting sports and our Second Amendment rights, which do not make distinctions based on the appearance of the firearms we choose to own, shoot or hunt with.

We regret this turn of events, as Mr. Zumbo has been a good friend to this magazine and lifelong advocate for hunters and hunting rights.

We appreciate the comments we've received from our loyal readers about this matter and encourage them to continue to correspond with us. Please direct any additional comments to [email protected].

link
http://www.outdoorlife.com/outdoor/columnists/article/0,19912,1592623,00.html


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bravo for OL!!!!!

I guess I can keep getting their mag then.....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

NRA position on Zumbo

http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsReleases.aspx?ID=8952


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Gerber just booted him.

Here is the email I got from Gerber a little while ago.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Reportedly Cabalas has done the same. Although I've not been able to find an 'offcial' press release.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Reportedly Cabalas has done the same. Although I've not been able to find an 'offcial' press release.


Look on the first page, post #28. :nutkick: :smt033


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yat another half assed apology from the guy that just doesn't get it.



> Thank you all for letting me speak. Yes, I know the 2nd Amendment has nothing to do with hunting and hunting guns, and yes, I promise you I am now dedicated to educate all shooters that we must all stick together regardless of our gun choices, and also tolerate the firearms others may choose to use if they are dissimilar to ours. I will do everything I can, within my power as a journalist and public speaker, to protect the 2nd Amendment and America's gun owners.


So now he's going to "tolerate the firearms others may choose to use if they are dissimilar to ours". Isn't that nice of him? Who is this "ours" he talking about?

Where are the words "I'm sorry"? What about the terrorist remarks?

Just go away Zumbo....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Ivory Towers*

These writers reach the top of the heap they start worrying more about the cocktail partys than the 2nd amendment. Along with being in the upper crust crowd your going to rub elbows with a lot of liberals. We all know what that means(control). These guys start hearing these screwed up ideas over and over. Soon they start to beleive in them. The trouble starts when they put it on paper.:smt076 
I don't know about anybody else but I am proud of the Black Rifle Boys for grabbing this issuse by the horns and doing something. :smt1099


----------

